
Professor Emeritus Fernando Corbató, MIT Computing Pioneer, Dies at 93 - sonabinu
http://news.mit.edu/2019/mit-professor-emeritus-fernando-corby-corbato-computing-pioneer-dies-0715
======
kristianp
He presided over the MULTICS project, which apparently was not prone to buffer
overflows due to the features of the Pl1 language.
[http://www.acsac.org/2002/papers/classic-
multics.pdf](http://www.acsac.org/2002/papers/classic-multics.pdf)

